# Prissy Is Pregnant



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well she is 30 + days and should be having her babys around the 30th.









I think she is full of babys since I can feel them so early in the pregnancy. I'm excited because since this is her last litter I will be keeping one. I'm nervous that I will pick the wrong one. Prissy was such an easy puppy she is and has always been free of major behavioral issues. I know I can handle anything these guys dish out. After going through Shiners puppy stage







I can do anything. I'm just worried.









I also hope you guys dont mind me flooding the site with pictures of the pups once they are born. I will keep you guys updated.

Thanks

PS. I know I will need lots of advice when I start raising my malt I keep I know I can count on you guys for great info


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Woo-Hoo!















Congrats!!! I know you must be thrilled, excited, and anxious!








Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh Yea! I am so happy for both of you.







Please do keep us posted on how she is doing and please remember to keep me in mind as an adoptive mommy









Judi


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's great!!







Please do flood us with all the itty bitty puppy pics


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awesome! i hope everything goes well and i for one cannot WAIT for updates and pictures!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

It will be great to see pictures! Do you think you could have someone take pictures as they are being born or possibly shortly thereafter? I have never seen puppies being born and think it would be great to watch (at least through pictures). I know these babies are sooo tiny when they are born. I just can't imagine seeing this first hand. What an experience it must be!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww! Who did she do the nasty with?







When will you find out how many babies she will have?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you kidding?  We can't wait for pictures!!









Congratulations!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 7 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Awww!  Who did she do the nasty with?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jun 7 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Awww!  Who did she do the nasty with?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









She is quite a Hoochie mama when she is in season. She did the nasty with a reg malt that the therapy center found for us. It was arranged love making. She got what she wanted and left.( she should have been a boy with that attitude)  

Since she never has trouble with the pups (crossing fingers) the therapy decided not to do x rays to find out the amount of babys and the size. She has had 3, 4 and 5. I'm just hopeing we dont get 6.







I dont knwo what I woudl do. Prissy was in a litter of 6 I think larger litters run in her family. She is a bigger malt about 7 to 8 lbs she hasnt had trouble yet with having larger litters. I was amazed last time when she had 5 by her self I was sooo proud. Any ways I would go on forever if you let me







I will try to get photos during the birth. I'm normaly right in there pulling and cleaning so it might be challenging. I will for sure get photos of them after all born. I will have my lap top by my side during the delivery and give you guys updates as it goes on. 

Ok I really need to shut up!!
Sorry for the spelling errors to lazy to fix now


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so cool! It must be quite an experience!! I can't wait for the updates and PICS!!!!!









Lol~hoochie mama


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

How fun and exciting!!!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

That is so exciting!!!!


Will be looking forward to the pix!!!!!  

Don'tcha just love babies????


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your upcoming litter.






















I hope all goes well with mom and the little ones. Promises of pictures makes it more exciting too.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

can you show us a pic of the pregnant prissy?


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 7 2005, 09:38 PM
> *can you show us a pic of the pregnant prissy?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here is a pic of her belly she is 38-40 days.

I will take a pic of it again when she is about to pop at 55 days.



















Oh and yes she is missing a nipple a horrible groomer cut it totally off and another half off thank goodness it reattached. I just thought I would mention it before the ?'s start.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jun 7 2005, 11:07 PM
> *Oh and yes she is missing a nipple a horrible groomer cut it totally off and another half off thank goodness it reattached.  I just thought I would mention it before the ?'s start.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70387*


[/QUOTE]


 How awful!







Poor baby!







Anyway, I didn't even notice...but some might have...

What a pretty belly!








I am sure you must be very excited!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I love







that picture! She looks so adorable!

Kisses to her from Tiki (and me







).

Judi


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Jun 8 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I love
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks I will for sure keep you updated since you are possible new home for my babies


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jun 7 2005, 10:20 AM
> *It will be great to see pictures!  Do you think you could have someone take pictures as they are being born or possibly shortly thereafter?  I have never seen puppies being born and think it would be great to watch (at least through pictures).  I know these babies are sooo tiny when they are born.  I just can't imagine seeing this first hand.  What an experience it must be!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69987*


[/QUOTE]

If you want to see some very graphic pics of Malts being born, check out this site... this is really fascinating....

http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/Whelping1.html


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

k/c mom, that site was amazing!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I started a new thread with the link to the whelping photos:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4349


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jun 8 2005, 12:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and yes she is missing a nipple a horrible groomer cut it totally off and another half off thank goodness it reattached. I just thought I would mention it before the ?'s start.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70387
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!! I can't believe a groomer cut her so badly!







Prissy looks great, she's such a beautiful girl














I can't wait to see your updates!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us updated on Prissy. She is such a pretty girl... or maybe I should say "woman"!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jun 7 2005, 11:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










She is quite a Hoochie mama when she is in season. She did the nasty with a reg malt that the therapy center found for us. It was arranged love making. She got what she wanted and left.( she should have been a boy with that attitude)  

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70143
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's really funny!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

prissy's belly is sooo cute







i can't wait til she has the babies

what an evil groomer~!!!


----------

